# Thanksgiving dessert



## corazon (Nov 17, 2005)

What will you be making for dessert of Thanksgiving?  I don't know what to make. Dh wants something fruity, says he'd be happy with apple pie but I feel like I should make something special, something we don't normally have.  Me?  I'm not a big fan of fruity desserts, I'd rather have chocolate, I make dh fruity things but never really eat more than a bite.  Maybe two desserts this year?


----------



## licia (Nov 17, 2005)

We will be having several desserts - pumpkin pie, derby pie, chocolate cake, fruit cake and I'm going to make the pumpkin crunch cake that crewsk posted.  We will probably be having a fresh fruit plate also since the dinner tends to be heavy. Not everyone will want a heavy dessert too.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 17, 2005)

MIL will do all the desserts.. apple and Pumpkin pie, cheese cake, one hundred different cookies, cheese cakes, banana bread and with out a doubt baklava!!

For christmas I'm making an apple pie wit Apple taffy ice cream.

Taffy Apple Ice Cream

1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
2 12-oz. cans evaporated milk
1 Tbsp. molasses
4 beaten eggs
2 cups whipping cream
3 cups peeled, cored, and finely chopped apple ( Granny Smith)
  2 tsp. vanilla
Apple slices
Caramel ice-cream topping
chopped pecans


In a saucepan combine both sugars, milk, and molasses. Cook and stir over medium heat till sugar dissolves; remove from the stove.  stir 1cup of hot milk mixture into beaten eggs, then return to hot mixture in saucepan. Cook and stir over low heat just till bubbling; don't boil this mixture.

Remove from heat. Cool a little bit and then, cover and chill.

Stir in cream, chopped apple, and vanilla. Freeze in a 4- or 5- quart ice cream freezer according to your ice cream makers directions.

  Top with apple slices and caramel topping and pecans , if you want.
I just do the caramel topping.

Makes about 2 quarts (16 servings).


Do you like coffee flavors Cora?
If so... this is a recipe that PA Baker gave me.
It's wonderful.

*Coffee Crème Brulee*

 4 egg yolks
 1 c sugar, divided
 1 ½ c heavy cream
 1 Tbsp instant coffee
 ½ tsp vanilla extract

 Preheat oven to 300F.

 In a medium sized bowl, beat egg yolks and 6 Tbsp sugar with a whisk for about 1 minute or until smooth.  Reserve.

 In a second medium sized bowl, add coffee and ¼ c cream.  Whisk thoroughly until smooth, then add remaining cream and whisk until well blended.  Add coffee cream mixture and vanilla to egg yolks.  Use a rubber spatula to gently fold together.  

 Use a ladle to pour mixture into individual ramekins, ¾ of the way to the top.

 Place ramekins into a roasting pan. Transfer to oven. Before closing oven door, pour water into pan, but not into the ramekins, until it reaches ½ way up the side of the ramekins.

 Bake for 40-50 minutes or until the brulee giggles slightly when you shake the pan. Remove pan from oven and leave out on the counter, allowing the residual heat of the water to finish the cooking process.

 When brulees have fully solidified and cooled down, sprinkle 1 ½ Tbsp sugar evenly over the top of each ramekin. Use a small blowtorch to caramelize the sugar, or place ramekins 1” below oven broiler until sugar caramelizes.

 Ramekins can also be chilled after they have cooled down if not making immediately.


----------



## GB (Nov 17, 2005)

I am making Drunken Apples thanks to Erik!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 17, 2005)

We're having Pumpkin Crunch Cake as usual. I'm not fond of pumpkin pie so this is perfect. (WooHoo!! I did the link thingy!!)


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanksgiving dessert?

Ok, I'll be the first guy to go ahead and vote for more turkey!!!

(Yes, I'm one of the guys who will stand there and pick away at the carcass until the bones are completely picked clean...)

Although there usually is a pumpkin pie floating around, too.

John


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 17, 2005)

there'll be punkin pie n peekin pie.  thems ata warnts annerthang differnt gots ta brang it theirselfs.


----------



## JMediger (Nov 17, 2005)

I normally make a raspberry bottom cheese cake and offer 2 or 3 different sauces (2 fruit - raspberry or blueberry and 1 chocolate).  That seems to satisfy those who don't want pumpkin pie.


----------



## Constance (Nov 17, 2005)

My daughter's bringing the pumpkin pie. I would like to do something different, but if I don't make my crumb-top apple, I will be in the doghouse. I think I'll do a pecan pie this year also...haven't done one for a while, and I have a really good recipe for it. 
Has anyone tried the chocolate pecan?


----------



## Dina (Nov 17, 2005)

My niece is making some "cute" cupcakes, as she called them, that she saw on a magazine.  Sister-in-law will bring some kind of dessert, perhaps fruit salad and I'll be making some pumpkin pies.  How much boring can it get? LOL  Anyone making anything totally fabulous for dessert?

Dina


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2005)

We are having at Cades request a chocolate pie topped with whipped cream and shaved chocolate, Dh, wants some of Connie's Fresh Apple Cake, Person who does our deliveries at the store adores mince meat pie and DW never will make it so for the past 2 years, I've supplied him with a mincemeat pie and hard sauce..Same again this year, I love that old duck   also 1 pumpkin pie and 1 pecan for s-i-l and son,,The rest of em are tooooo late for requests..Izzzz through 
kadesma


----------



## middie (Nov 17, 2005)

we always have 4 types of pies
pumpkin
chocolate
pecan and
apple cranberry


----------



## Constance (Nov 17, 2005)

Kadesma, I think I'm going to do the apple cake instead of the pie this year. I could make that several days ahead of time. In fact, I could make the cake this weekend and freeze it...then thaw and put on the frosting next week. I haven't fixed it for 20 years. 
I also got some frozen puff pastry, and have that commercial fruit filling that I've been talking about forever. I could do something kinda tricky with that. 
HB's going to be at deer camp all weekend, so I'll have a chance to do something productive. Of course, I'll also be expected to send out some food for them one night. 
I have one of those all morning doctor's appoints next Wednesday with an ENT, so that knocks out my Wednesday morning cooking. I'm going to have to get EXTRA organized.


----------



## corazon (Nov 17, 2005)

JMediger said:
			
		

> I normally make a raspberry bottom cheese cake and offer 2 or 3 different sauces (2 fruit - raspberry or blueberry and 1 chocolate). That seems to satisfy those who don't want pumpkin pie.


 
That sounds interesting.  Can you post the recipe for me?  I'd appreciate it!


----------



## QSis (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, corazan, could you make one dessert that would satisfy his fruit need and your chocolate need?

Like a Black Forest cake, or a chocolate cherry tiramisu, or a raspberry chocolate trifle?

Lee


----------



## licia (Nov 18, 2005)

Everything I'm reading sounds so good and makes my mouth water but like was said before "too late to take orders". If it isn't already on the menu, I"m not making it. I'm trying to keep in mind that this probably isn't "the last supper" for all of us. Many times lots of the stuff isn't touched until the day after because we re so full of turkey, etc. Also, I'm going to ask that anyone who makes a request be willing to do their share of getting the work done. - before and after the meal.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 18, 2005)

We don't celebrate Thanksgiving here in the UK - but this pudding is one of my husband's favourites.  I think I copied it from a TV programme! 

200g fresh dates, stoned and finely chopped
175g self-raising flour
1 tsp bicarbonate of soda
1 tsp vanilla essence
1 tsp coffee essence
3.5 fl oz milk
3oz unsalted butter
5oz sugar
2 eggs, beaten just to break the yolks
vegetable oil, for greasing
whipped double cream, to serve

*Butterscotch Sauce*
3 tbsp unsalted butter
8 tbsp golden brown sugar
7fl oz whipping cream
7fl oz whisky
1 tbsp vanilla essence

Preheat the oven to 180C/350F/Gas 4.
Pour 175ml of boiling water over the dates and set aside to soak and cool. 
Sift the flour and soda together.  Add the essence to the milk.  Cream the butter and sugar together until light and fluffy. Add the eggs slowly, waiting until each addition has been incorporated each time, before adding more.  Fold the flour and milk alternately into the egg mixture. Lastly, pour in the dates. The mix will be rather light and runnier than a cake batter. 

Ladle into 6-8 greased individuals moulds and place on a baking sheet in the centre of the oven. Bake for about 30 minutes, until the puddings are firm and starting to pull away from the side of the moulds. Remove from the oven and turn out on to a wire rack to cool.

To make the butterscotch sauce, put the butter in a medium-sized pan over a medium-high heat. When the butter is bubbling, add the sugar. Stir together for about three minutes, until the sugar has dissolved, and the whole mass is foaming, and bubbling. 

Carefully pour in the cream, followed by the whisky, and turn down the heat. Let it all come together and boil for another minute or two, and then remove from the heat. Add the vanilla. Allow to cool slightly. To serve, place the puddings on warm plates and ladle a generous spoonful of the sauce over each one. A spoonful of whipped cream  on top finishes the dish.

The puddings will keep well for a couple of days, covered with clingfilm. Reheat for just a minute or two in the microwave or covered in some of the sauce in a medium oven.


----------



## love2eat (Nov 18, 2005)

My fav thanksgiving dessert is Okinawan Sweet Potato Pie. I've got a lot of wow's from my guests year after year. Check out my recipe on my Not-So-Secret Potluck Recipes. http://www.portaloha.com/recipes/OkPotPie.HTM

Photo is at http://www.pbase.com/portaloha/image/43633140. 

p.s. Sorry, I don't know how to post photo here. This is my first time.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's a beautiful and little different dessert - 

PEAR AND ALMOND TART
 
8-10 servings
 
Crust:
 
2 large egg yolks
2T apple cider  (I use 1T cider vinegar)
1 ¼ cups AP flour
2T sugar 
½ tsp salt
9T chilled unsalted butter, cut in small pieces
 
Filling:
 
½ cup packed almond paste (about 5 oz.) - NOT marzipan! And not the stuff in a can.
¼ cup sugar
¼ cup AP flour
4T unsalted butter, room temp
2 large eggs
½ tsp vanilla
½ cup toasted almond slices 
4 medium bartlett or Anjou pears (about 1 ¾ lbs)
Apricot jam for glaze - or - this year I'm using Stonewall Kitchens 'apricot/ginger' jam
 
For Crust:  Whisk egg yolks and cider/vinegar in small bowl.  Blend flour, sguar and salt in processor.  Add chilled butter and process til mixture resembles coarse meal.  Add egg yolk mixture and process til moist clumps form.  Gather dough into a ball, press into a disk; wrap in plastic and chill 1 hour.  Press dough evenly into bottom and up sides of 11 inch diameter tart pan with removeable bottom.  Chill while preparing filling.
 
For Filling:  Preheat oven to 375.  Blend almond paste and sugar in processor til paste is finely ground.  Add flour and 3T butter, and process til a thick paste forms.  Add eggs and vanilla and process til smooth.  Spread flling in crust, and cover and chill while preparing pears.
 
Peel pears – Cut each pear in half lengthwise, and core (melon baller is great for this!); slice 1 pear half crosswise into 1/3 inch thick slices toward the wider end; don’t cut all the through the top, narrower end.  Press the pear half to fan the slices toward the wider end.  Slide a spatula under the pear and plate on top of the filling, positioning narrow end of pear in center of tart and wider end against crust.  Repeat with remaining pears.  Melt the remaining 1T butter  and brush over the pears.
 
Bake til pears are tender and crust is brown, about 50 minutes.  Cool 30 minutes.  Remove from pan.   Melt the apricot jam in a small pan, and brush over the top of the tart.  Sprinkle almonds all over the tart, or make a border around the edge of the tart with the almonds.  Serve warm or at room temp.


----------



## Robin (Nov 18, 2005)

With all the other things I will be cooking this year I had hoped I could get a family member to do the pies. That doesn't look like it's going to happen now.  So I will be making apple pie and _either_ cherry or pumpkin. I'm not certain yet on the last two.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm telling you guys..try mish's pumpkin flan.  Killer.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 18, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Kadesma, I think I'm going to do the apple cake instead of the pie this year. I could make that several days ahead of time. In fact, I could make the cake this weekend and freeze it...then thaw and put on the frosting next week. I haven't fixed it for 20 years.
> I also got some frozen puff pastry, and have that commercial fruit filling that I've been talking about forever. I could do something kinda tricky with that.
> HB's going to be at deer camp all weekend, so I'll have a chance to do something productive. Of course, I'll also be expected to send out some food for them one night.
> I have one of those all morning doctor's appoints next Wednesday with an ENT, so that knocks out my Wednesday morning cooking. I'm going to have to get EXTRA organized.


Connie, I'm making it again, my husband loves it and has asked for more We all enjoyed it and it was easy to make..I picked up some puff pastry too, but I'm going to make some type of asparagus, bri tart with it for a before dinner appy..I already have my filling for the stuffed onions done and in the freezer and daughter is doing the rice torta so that part is covered..I just need to get going tues and thing will be fine   Thanks gain for a wonderful recipe..I know it's one I will know by heart a few months from now   Don't work yourself too hard and have a wonderful thanksgiving.
kadesma


----------



## corazon (Nov 19, 2005)

It's been decided.   We will be having a Lemon Almond Tart with Blackberries.  The recipe serves it with a blackberry liquer sauce but my huge belly says "no."  I got the recipe from my Ball Blue book and am eager to see how it comes out.

...hmm, maybe I'll serve it with whipped cream too.


----------



## Dina (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow! I'm ditching the pumpkin pies and making some of your decadent desserts posted here. Thanks.  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 22, 2005)

*Last minute addition!*

Found this misfiled on my 'puter, forgot I had it - it will get made today!

Marbled Pumpkin Cheesecake w/brownie crust​ ​ 
12 servings
 
Crust:                     
4T butter     
2 oz. bittersweet chocolate, chopped
                             ¼ cup sugar      1 large egg
                                ¼ cup flour        ½ tsp. baking powder
                                ¼ cup finely chopped walnuts
                                1/8 tsp. salt
 
Preheat oven to 325.  Lightly butter a 9 inch springform pan.  In a medium saucepan, melt butter with chocolate; remove from heat, let cool slightly, add sugar and egg til blended.  Whisk flour with salt and baking powder; add to chocolate mixture.  Stir in walnuts.  spread batter in springform and smooth the surface.  Bake fo 10 minutes, or til risen and dry to the touch.  Cool completely.  Wrap the outside of the pan in foil.  Leave oven on.
 
Cheesecake:                
4 oz. bittersweet chocolate                              
 1 ½ lbs. cream cheese              
  1 cup sugar
   4 large eggs                                      
 1 ½ T cornstarch                            
 1 tsp. vanilla 
½ tsp. cinnamon                                              
 2 cups pumpkin puree               
 ½ tsp. nutmeg
 
Melt chocolate, set aside.  Beat cream cheese til smooth.  Add sugar, beat til light and fluffy.  Add eggs 1 at a time, beat well between each addition.  Beat in cornstarch and vanilla.  Add 1 cup of batter to the melted chocolate and stir til blended.  Add the pumpkin and spices into the remaining batter. 
 
Pour ¾ of the pumpkin batter over the crust.  Pour the chocolate batter on top.  If the chocolate is too thick to pour, heat in microwave for 10 seconds.  Spoon the remaining pumplkin cheesecake batter on top of the chocolate.  Use a knife to make swirls.
 
Set the springform pan in a roasting pan.  Add enough hot water to reach halfway up the side of the pan.  Bake in center of oven for 1 ½ hours, til firm around edges but slightly jiggly in the center.  Turn the oven off, prop the door open and let the cheesecake stand in the water bath for 1 hour, until completely set.  Remove from water bath and chill thoroughly, 4 hours or overnight, then remove foil and pan.
 
Can make up to 4 days ahead.  
 
I'm not doing the brownie crust; instead will make a crust from those storebought thin chocolate cookies.


----------



## mish (Nov 28, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I'm telling you guys..try mish's pumpkin flan. Killer.


 
I'm so glad you liked it.


----------

